

Pocket-Sized Virtual Keyboard Now Fits On Your Keychain - jhony_d
http://www.urbanlol.com/pocket-sized-virtual-keyboard-now-fits-on-your-keychain/

======
saw-lau
Similar devices were made for the PalmPilot (never tried one, but remember
they were being hyped back in the day):

[http://www.hutchison-
whampoa.com/en/media/press_each.php?id=...](http://www.hutchison-
whampoa.com/en/media/press_each.php?id=1329)

------
chrisfarms
hehe "fits on a keychain", I think most things fit on a keychain if you remove
the restraint of "fits in your pocket"

I like the idea of these projection keyboards, but they need to be built into
a mobile device, not carried around as another cigarette-box sized accessory
in my jeans.

I also suspect that the lack of tactile feedback may make typing no faster
than on the phone itself.

~~~
smoyer
I can type pretty well on my iPad without tactile feedback, but not when the
display is at an angle that makes it easy to see what I've typed (or am typing
in response to).

I think the idea is great but agree it should be built into my smartphone ...
until then, I'll stick to carrying my Logitech BT keyboard in my bag.

------
jarofgreen
Does anyone have a link to a reputable review where the author has actually
tried it in person? 'cos if this works well that is really cool.

------
bbayer
Terrible marketing strategy to emphasize product size. Normally any device
smaller than regular keyboard is an achievement. They suppose to emphasize
accuracy and usability.

------
zwdr
There are some really bad photoshops in there...

------
pyrotechnick
I tried one of these around the time of the XBOX360 launch down at the
Microsoft HQ here in Melbourne, Australia.

Needless to say: they are terrible.

They have a fundamental flaw of your fingers being in the way of themselves.
You are forced to alter your typing style drastically and even then typos are
frequent.

